# Armar un cable db9 a db25



## johnplayer (Jul 14, 2007)

Hola, este es mi primer post asi q no sabia bien donde ponerlo. 

Bueno la cuestion es asi, tengo una ficha db25 hembra armada con un cable de red (cat 5e) q recibe señales en serie de una PC, arme otra PC y resulta q las salidas serial q tiene son solo db9 macho y la mother no trae ningun conector interno extra (las serial estan integradas)  por lo q tendria q armar un cable db9 hembra a un cable db25 macho.

Alguien podria pasarme como van los pines del db9 al db25 o sea q pin va con q pin.
Espero q se haya entendido mas o menos y espero su respuesta!!!

Saludos


----------



## JaviZaragoza (Jul 14, 2007)

http://soporte.centel.com.mx/tips/tips02.xba

Mira en ese enlace


----------



## johnplayer (Jul 14, 2007)

Sos un maestro, gracias por responder tan rapido.
Nos Vemos
Saludos!!


----------

